# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Нерабочие ссылки и неактуальные сообщения раздела "Музична скарбничка"

## Danon

Буду потихоньку высылать песни для самых маленьких.
"Соловейку, братику" плюс
http://ifolder.ru/9837710

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,собрала по своим папкам песни  про Украину.

----------

лядова (15.04.2016)

----------


## Kiki_mary

http://files.mail.ru/4GYQ7U - эти песенки заводные можно использовать на выход,а две из них(там названия нет)для танца например принца и принцессы.

----------


## Kiki_mary

> Девочки, хочу сделать индийский танец ищу музыку Джими - джими в исполнении К. Орбакайте у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста, или может есть вариант получше.


Попробуйте эту музыку- http://files.mail.ru/PUH5IH

----------


## lalanya

КРАСИВЫЕ УКРАИНСКИЕ ПЕСНИ.. .....http://files.mail.ru/50IERU

----------


## lalanya

ВОТ ЕЩЁ КЛАССНАЯ  ПЕСНЯ В ИСПОЛНЕНИИ   Н. БАБКИНОЙ  http://files.mail.ru/UCJB4A

----------


## lalanya

ВЫХОД БАБЫ ЯГИ ,В УКРАИНСКОЙ ОБРАБОТКЕ  http://files.mail.ru/LSNZL0

----------


## Larizzetto

Девочки! Выкладываю диск, который обещала. Он конечно не совсем в эту тему, но не придумала куда.
Track No31.mp3
Track No30.mp3
Track No29.mp3
Track No28.mp3
Track No27.mp3
Track No26.mp3
Track No25 (copy 2).mp3
Track No24.mp3
Track No23.mp3
Track No22.mp3
Track No21.mp3
Track No20.mp3
Track No19.mp3
Track No18.mp3
Track No17 (copy 2).mp3
Track No16 (copy 2).mp3

Track No15 (copy 2).mp3
Track No13 (copy 2).mp3
Track No14 (copy 2).mp3
Track No12 (copy 2).mp3
Track No11 (copy 2).mp3
Track No10.mp3
Track No09 (copy 2).mp3
Track No08 (copy 3).mp3
Track No07 (copy 2).mp3
Track No06 (copy 2).mp3
Track No05 (copy 3).mp3
Track No04 (copy 2).mp3
Track No03 (copy 2).mp3
Track No03 (copy 2).mp3
Track No01.mp3

----------


## Larizzetto

Затеряла один файл.
Track No02 (copy 2).mp3
1.Боже Великий єдиний. Муз. Лисенка
2.Гріг "Ранок"
3.Людина починається з добра. Зеленська.
4.Глієр "Ранок"
5.Весняний настрій.Кузнєцова.
6.Різдвяна пісня. Працюк.
7.Гріг "В печері гірського короля"
8."Ведмежатко захворіло". Вардугіна.
9.Колискова. Залевська.
10.Мамина молитва.Херувимська.
11.Передзвін Києва.(Печер.лаври)
12.Свята книга.Херувимська.
13.Вальс.Шопен
14."Святий Микола"
15.Різдвяний канон.
16.Бог рождается.
17.Многая літа.
18.Три матері.Херувимська.
19.Люби рідну землю.Херувимська.
20.Адажио.Альбіоні.
21.Вальс.Працюк.
22.Вибрики.Золкін.
23.Зоре моя вечірня.Степовий.
24.Менуєт.
25.Проростай зерно.Херувимська.
26.Отче наш.
27.Великдень. Херувимська.
28.Розмалюю писанку.
29.Молитва за маму.
30.Святі зорі.
31.Дорогою добра. Мінков.

----------


## vanolex

http://files.mail.ru/935490 -Леночка,це космічна музика групи Спейс.

----------


## rolena

> Всем привет , девченки , выручайте, у кого есть вальс с сказки "Снежная королева"


Я не знаю, может быть это он. Рада, если помогла.

----------


## Vitalina-80

Интересная музыка для веселого танца
http://files.mail.ru/8EL607

----------


## Vitalina-80

http://files.mail.ru/BDATVU - батько і мати -
http://files.mail.ru/HBIPTU - батько і мати слова

----------


## Vitalina-80

http://files.mail.ru/JZB51Y - танец золотой рыбки

----------


## Vitalina-80

http://files.mail.ru/XTH4D6 - лирический вальс
У меня под эту музыку танцевали куклы и солдатики

----------


## Таня9

http://files.mail.ru/MI1LLE
1  Калинка - малинка
2  Полька "Дружать хлопчики й д1вчатка"
3  Гопак
4  Коломийка
5  Арабский танец "Мустафа"
6  Гопак
7  Лезгинка
8  Полька "Веселинка"
9  Композиция " Кожен ранок прокидаються кв1ти"
10 Композиция " На балу у Попелюшки"
11 " Вальс цветов" Чайковский
12 Марш
13 Фантазия
14 Рок-н-рол
15 Рэйк-тайм
16 Новогодний танец
17 Ча- ча-ча

----------


## Elen2

Спасибо Ирочке -sakuris!Выставляю ,для таких же страдалиц ,как я!:biggrin:
Елен, держите видео Зонтики на Ютубе

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2fD-r2dg2E

----------


## HelenK

*песня про Колобка*

http://files.mail.ru/7PZM1F

----------


## sakuris

_Музыкальный игры_ на укр. мове плюс и минус, есть продолжение...
http://narod.ru/disk/24514353000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

Діти і дощик
Лялечка
Вовк та козенята
Горобчики

_С уважением Ирина_

----------


## sakuris

*Музыкальные игры* 
на укр. мове плюс и минус, продолжение и текст к играм ...

http://narod.ru/disk/24552546000/%D0...0%982.rar.html

_С уважением Ирина_

----------


## sveta_power

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19206353  Вихід отрицательного героя, на свято Осені у мене був ПЕРІЙ...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[QUOTE=sveta_power;2819667]http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19206353  Вихід отрицательного героя, на свято Осені у мене був ПЕРІЙ.. http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19206417 =а це морквинка скакала

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
У мене був вихід "зустрічаймо,  порад овочів!"сама робила нарезку,получилось симпатично.Може комусь сгодиться... http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19206561 діти ідуть по колу і презентують себе...

----------


## larusya_

Хочу предложить попевку "Сонечко" для яселек - деткам нравится (ее можно легко обыграть)

http://narod.ru/disk/24639268000/%D0...D0%BE.jpg.html

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Симфонический оркестр

Веселый музыкальный спектакль в легкой и доступной форме расскажет ребенку о симфоническом оркестре. Познакомит с голосами основных инструментов, их особенностями, устройством и звучанием в музыкальных произведениях. В оформлении программы широко использованы отрывки из признанных шедевров композиторов-классиков.

# 01. Вступительная песенка (2.05 Мб)
# 02. Оркестровая яма. Дирижер (4.68 Мб)
# 03. Флейта-Пикколо, Большая флейта (И.С.Бах. Сюита N 2, B minor, Шутка) (6.34 Мб)
# 04. Гобой (Дж.Россини. Опера `Итальянка в Алжире`, увертюра) (2.10 Мб)
# 05. Кларнет (С.Рахманинов. Симфония N 2, E minor, op.27, часть 3) (2.09 Мб)
# 06. Фагот (Н.Римский-Корсаков, сюита `Шахеразада`, op.35, часть 2) (1.41 Мб)
# 07. Труба, тромбон (3.26 Мб)
# 08. Труба (Ж.Бизе. `Кармен-сюита` N 2, Dance Boheme) (1.83 Мб)
# 09. Валторна (П.Чайковский. Балет `Щелкунчик`, Вальс цветов) (3.07 Мб)
# 10. Там-там, тарелки, треугольник, бубен (Ж.Бизе. `Кармен-сюита` N 1, Aragonaise) Турецкий ьарабан (М.Равель. `Болеро`) (7.69 Мб)
# 11. Колокольчики, колокола, литавры, ксилофон. Челеста (П.Чайковский. Балет `Щелкунчик`, танец феи Дражже) (6.81 Мб)
# 12. Что у рояля внутри. Клавесин (Ф.Куперен. Le Rossignon-en-Amour) Фортепиано (Ф.Шопен. Ноктюрн N 2 E flat magor, op.9) (8.76 Мб)
# 13. Симфонический оркестр (М.Глинка. Опера `Руслан и Людмила`, Увертюра) (2.30 Мб)
# 14. Вот мы и дома! (0.74 Мб)
# 15. До новых встреч! Заключительная песенка (1.67 Мб) 

http://files.mail.ru/19V585

----------


## Таня9

И тут посмотрите http://files.mail.ru/7O32N4

----------


## мира

Хорошая песни О. Пономарёва + танец отличный может получиться
http://dump.ru/file/4779634

----------


## larusya_

Посмотрите, хорошая песенка для танца 
http://files.mail.ru/QBVRV8

----------


## Михона

Таня9,мне тоже очень нравится Хорватская мелодия. 
У Maksim Mrvica почти вся музыка великолепна! Девочки,послушайте,не пожалеете...  Hana's Eyes
http://narod.ru/disk/24772773000/Hanna%20eyes.mp3.html

----------


## МОИ 38

Хочу поделиться разнообразной детской музыкой без тем + Музичний буквар
Кадриль с семечкам.mp3

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Матросский танец.mp3

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Краковяк.mp3

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
07_DJ_Amure-Tuchka.mp3

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
DJ_Amure-Dvajdy_dva_chetire.mp3

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
DJ_Amure-Eralash.mp3

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
DJ_Amure-Krilatie_kacheli.mp3

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
DJ_Amure-Krilatie_kacheli.mp3

----------


## нонна

http://narod.ru/disk/24792698000/%2B...а-осень

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
http://narod.ru/disk/24793157000/%2B...D0%B2.rar.html Дружище-дождь

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
12 Марш Радецкого.mp3
06 Трик-трак.mp3
01_Ромео_и_джульета.mp3
=Вальс Судьба=.mp3
=Вальс Оборванные струны=.mp3

----------


## Stahmich83

Выставляю ещё танцевальные мелодии:
Незнайка http://narod.ru/disk/24400944000/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html
Дорожка 2http://narod.ru/disk/24401231000/02%...0%202.wma.html
Dolly songhttp://narod.ru/disk/24401220000/02%...song..mp3.html
Дорожка 1http://narod.ru/disk/24401208000/01%...0%201.wma.html
Дорожка 3http://narod.ru/disk/24401192000/01%...0%201.mp3.html
 :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## МОИ 38

Вот вся Музична абетка ( спасибо ELEN2 за помощь)  и фотка, как закрыт спортинвентарь ( он за шторами)13 Музична абетка.rar

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*Девочки предлагаю диск с танцевальной музыкой.Можно использовать к танцам или на выход персонажей.Диск называется "Клоун Плюх".*

http://files.mail.ru/4CWVM5

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*Катя 98,я на утренник к женскому дню давала танец "Цыплята" под Летку-Еньку в исполнении хора "Турецкого".Прослушала много музыки и остановилась на хоре,просто после их исполнения песни,все остальное звучало примитивно.Я в принципе нормально отношусь к нестандартному исполнению и частенько использую в работе такие музыкальные эксперименты.*
http://files.mail.ru/8AOAZ2

----------


## Дивинская Мила

Девочки,я уже нашла .Это Козацька пісня Гурт Дзвони
244_Malenkuykozak.mp3
может кому еще пригодится.

----------


## мира

Старшая группа, танец "Барвиста Україна"

http://files.mail.ru/JL8SHH

----------


## нонна

02. Веселі чобітки.mp3

----------


## Кравченко Мария

Пісні  А.Злотник

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
http://*********org/768187.jpg"АВЕ!
http://*********org/780474.jpg "Бабуся"

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
http://*********org/743610.jpg "Барви рідної землі"

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
http://*********org/776381.jpg "Батьківська пісня"

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
http://*********org/776381.jpg "Батьківська пісня"

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
http://*********org/752829.jpg Березневі ручаї

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
http://*********org/730301.jpg Бібабо

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
http://*********org/783551.jpg Звіру - вірю

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
http://*********org/765119.jpg Новенька

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
http://*********org/766143.jpg Вишиванка

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
http://*********org/746687.jpg Секрет здоров'я

----------


## t.chernetskaia

http://narod.ru/disk/25010323000/07%...0%207.wma.html
Даю очень хорошую песенку для любого танца.Я делала танец ,,Прогулка''.Движения вставлю попозже.

----------


## sakuris

Понимаю, что после выпускного прошло много времени, но диск с видео только попал мне в руки....
Старшая группа "Вишеньки-Черешеньки"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52AMz-Yc_Fs


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ещё один танец с выпускного ...не супер, но что получилось...
_"Шалунишки"_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAWSJDUenM4



_С уважением Ирина_

----------


## Паганини

Вот еще ссылка на некоторые таночкы : восточный, коломыйка, вальс, лезгинка супер, можно использовать и в осенних праздниках. В том году у меня буряки были козаками, танцевали гопак, картопля цыганки, баклажан с морквой танцевали танго, а я еще хотела баклажана сделать грузином и выход был под лезгинку.

Таночки Неизвестный диск (28.12.2009 20-54-06).rar.html

Все таки интересная у нас работа, когда моих детей спарашивают , что мама делает на работе, они отвечают "співає і танцює":biggrin:

----------


## Паганини

> выставь содержание диска,пожалуйста.


2и3 трек - лезгика (2 варианта)
 5 - полька
6 - менуєт
7 и 8 - коломыйка (2 варианта)
9 и 10 - восточный (2 варианта)
11 - вальс

----------


## нонна

http://narod.ru/disk/25030968000/2%2...D0%B0.mp3.html Разноцветная игра

----------


## Таня К

Пробую виставити на форум. не судіть строго.
Малятам ця пісня дуже подобається.

http://files.mail.ru/0LESOR

----------


## sveta_power

Таночки "УКР Гопачки"  http://ifolder.ru/19370298

----------


## нонна

32[1]. «Божья коровка»-Залевская Даша.mp3

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
02. Веселі чобітки.mp3 
А минуса случайно нет?

к сожалению,нет...

----------


## натела

Сказка "Как щенок был мамой"
Название: Kak_schenok_byl_mamoi.mp3
Размер: 28.75 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-10-21 13:40:40
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19406146
Ссылка для управления файлом:
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/control/?file_id=19406146&

----------


## катя 98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1gFD...layer_embedded  Девочки! Посмотрите как интересно... Где би столько металофонов только,правда?

----------


## натела

Девочки,обновляю ссылку сказка " Лисичині пригоди Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/19442521

----------


## Кравченко Мария

Полька - Поругались - помирились.mp3  http://ifolder.ru/19450702

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Танцы в детском саду http://ifolder.ru/19450873

*Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут*
Джаз для детей ч.1 http://ifolder.ru/19451138
Джаз для детей ч.2 http://ifolder.ru/19451349

----------


## натела

Музыкальная сказка "Приключения Пифа": http://ifolder.ru/19474235 Девочки провела театр, детям понравилась сказка на 28мин.

----------


## notaza

http://ifolder.ru/19517755

"лише у нас на украіні"  песня для постановки танца на любой случай

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
http://ifolder.ru/19518124

видео " лише у нас на украынІ"

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Предлагаемое пособие рекомендовано для занятий с детьми старшего дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста.
Танец развлекает и развивает ребят. Через танец дети познают прекрасное лучше, понимают красоту окружающего мира. У детей развивается чувство ритма, музыкальный слух, умение ориентироваться в пространстве, формируются навыки коммуникативного общения.
Эта книга предназначена музыкальным руководителям детских садов, учителям музыкальных и общеобразовательных школ и всем, кто любит слушать музыку и танцевать.



http://files.mail.ru/Y62TA1[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1773706m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## нонна

приходи,сказка.(подойдёт для начала кукольного спектакля) http://ifolder.ru/19576633

----------


## нонна

http://ifolder.ru/19576879 Игра "Шёл козёл дорогою". Малыши это любят.

----------


## нонна

гр.Яблонька-_Вальс_листопада.mp3

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Спасибо всем за интересный материал!!!! Меня нагрузили в этом году создать кружок  по обучению игры на муз инструментах.Ничего,что нет металлофонов,сказали мне,вы сделайте.Как их сделать пока не знаю.Можно сделать шумовые инструменты ,использовать очень много подручного материала,но мне кажется,что должна быть основа и её обогащать другими сподручными инстрементами.А может я не права? И еще. Не поделитесь материалом по Карлу Орфу или подскажите где поискать.Спасибо за внимание.


НЕВЕЛИКИЙ АРХІВ НА ДОПОМОГУ 

http://files.mail.ru/XGI3CX

*Добавлено через 36 минут*



> дровосек рубит дрова.mp3
> ксилофон.mp3
> стук в дверь.mp3.html


МОГУ  ДОБАВИТЬ 
БАРАБАН, КАСТАНЬЕТЫ, ВОЛЫНКА, АРФА, РОЖОК. 

http://files.mail.ru/WPHA96

----------


## Паганини

2я часть диска "Таночки"

http://files.mail.ru/LHRWMA

11 – вальс
12,13 – калинка
15 – полька
17 – рок-н-рол
18 – регтайм
22 – марш
23,24  – гопак

----------


## sveta_power

ТРИ МУЗ КАЗКИ театра "Бі-ба-бо" (тільки показувать і все...)  http://ifolder.ru/19677102

----------


## Kassiopeya_21

Здравствуйте!  :flower: 
Хочу поделиться песней про дождик на укр. языке. Под нее можно поставить танец для средней или старшей группы. Движения можно брать любые по тексту.
http://files.mail.ru/T2FSGN

----------


## касяна

Девочки. Попалась прикольная песенка про зайцев. http://narod.ru/disk/26120503000/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*Серия "Музыка с мамой" Сергей и Екатерина Железновы*
*Топ-топ, хлоп-хлоп, игры для детско-родительских групп от 1 до 5*

*Описание:* Новые игры- потешки для занятий в семье от полутора лет, и для детско-родительских групп с малышами от 2 лет.
Впервые предлагаются приветственные и прощальные песенки для занятий.
Предлагаются также новые игры на коленках, с предметами, хороводные и Для элементарного музицирования.
Красивые аранжировки весёлых песенок, приятные голоса.

http://files.mail.ru/504WVA

----------


## inusya3005

Эстрадные танцы диск http://narod.ru/disk/26153098000/%D0...4-01).rar.html

----------


## Elen2

ТОП-ХЛОП, МАЛЫШИ (диск) ч.1 http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/15839899 

ТОП-ХЛОП, МАЛЫШИ (диск) ч.2 http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/15839900

Для детей от 4 до 11 использовали только первую часть танца, от 11 до 17 лет - две части. 
«Бомба, танцы, экзотика» - «Bombe - Dance – exotics» - первая часть песни, две части песни и запись движений танца - 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19730957

Детские песни-игры 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19724063 - ЦИРК 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19724049 - ВЕСЕЛАЯ ЗАРЯДКА 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19724078 - ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ МАРАФОН

----------


## liybliana

Тоже из переводимого мною)
тенец "Ах, ви ручки", "Грибочки", "Танок з листочками", "Танок зі стрічками","Танок з брязкальцями", "Танок з ляльками", вправа "Сонечко"
мелодию можно придумать свою, думаю, для маленьких это не составит труда!
http://files.mail.ru/65PZET

----------


## liybliana

Дальше, вправа "Метелики", "Півники", "Гра з кольоровими хустинками", гра "До ляльки в гості", гра " Хованки з великою хустиною", гра "Хованки з маленькими хустинками", гра " Розбуди ведмедика", гра "Лисиця і кури"
http://files.mail.ru/0CJBAW

----------


## daniv62

Музыка для танца снежинок  http://narod.ru/disk/26182586000/%D1...D0%B8.mp3.html

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Девочки, вот нашла ноты зимних песенок. Сейчас попробую выставить. Еще не привыкла к новому форуму.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1892978m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1835632m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1884787m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1880691m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1864307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Алина Закирова (28.03.2017), Татка_7878 (11.09.2016)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

И еще пару песен к школе.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1964430m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1957262m.jpg[/IMG]

А это веселая песенка про черевички.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1939854m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Предлагаю детские украинские песни.. 
УКРАИНА плюс http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065846 
УКРАИНА минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065873 
БАТЬКИВЩИНА плюс http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065885 
БАТЬКИВЩИНА минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065917 
ЧАРЫВНИЦА плюс http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065929 
ЧАРЫВНИЦА минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/12065929

----------


## катя 98

Это с выпускного группа логопедическая с нарушениями координации и речи но основные движения посмотреть можно!
http://files.mail.ru/LI3ESH  феи
http://files.mail.ru/UHWL05  город золотой с игрушками

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Девочки, это танцы с моего прошлогоднего новогоднего утренника для старшей группы.

*Танец зайцев* составляла сама -  Танец зайцев.avi

*Танец медведей* движения взяла с видео тут на форуме, а музыку сын нарезал - Танец медведей.avi

*Новогодние игрушки* Блестяшек только не до конца получилось - Новогодние игрушки фрагмент.avi

----------


## Elen2

Девочки ,не знаю  получилось ли выставить видео оркестра.это не мой оркестр, просто нашла в контакте и добавила себе в папочку.
http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?id=16393044

----------


## касяна

девочки. Ноты с русских журналов "Музыкальный руководитель" и "Музыкальная палитра". Если вдруг нужно срочно - подойдет. Все просто и доступно.

http://narod.ru/disk/26383071000/%D0...D1%80.rar.html

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/2IPKR8 єто танец "гимнастика" логопедическая моя группа

----------


## Popova Olena

Девочки,  украинский танец, пригодится для осеннего или весеннего утренника http://files.mail.ru/9K16WZ

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG][/IMG]
Наши новые колокольчики  из  Москвы

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/KM0HWJ  єто вход с цветами на випуск под песню "Куда уходит детство" логопедическая группа

----------


## Elen2

*Веселые танцы для детей*
(обложка)
_Информация о диске_ 
Название: Веселые танцы для детей 
Год выхода: 2003 
Категория: Детская музыка 
Формат: Mp3 
Качество: 320 kbps 
Кол-во треков: 14 
Продолжительность: 41:16 
Размер: 102,09 Мб 
Описание: Ваш ребенок любит танцевать? Изучайте новые танцы и танцуйте вместе с ним под зажигательные мелодии, собранные на данном диске. И тогда хорошее настроение и отличное самочувствие всегда будут с вами! 

ссылка: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19676312


*муз-ритмические движения 
красочные картинки (с текстом) изображающие что должен уметь дошкольник (по возрастам)* 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19695172

----------


## Elen2

*Песенки-игры для самых-самых маленьких "Первые уроки" (диск С. и Е. Железновых)* 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19689074

----------


## котстудент

Хореография для самих маленьких
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/books_of...-malenkix.html

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Колокольчики заказывали через интернет-магазин МОСКВЫ, ЭТО ТОГО СТОИТ!!! http://dynatone.ru/info999005016
http://www.musicmail.ru/info999006625  Девочки, я уже писала  о колокольчиках ! За последние колокольчики мы заплатили 2930 РУБЛЯМИ !

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Последние колокольчики в гривнах нам обошлись-768 гривен !  А первые колокольчики в  1,5  раза дешевле!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Девочки! 
Я для себя решила собирать материал по персонажам, типа "гномы", "поросята" и т.д. Предлагаю свою папку "гномы". При этом активно пользовалась материалами форума. Может кому-то и пригодится. Здесь есть и песни, и танцы, и ноты. Все про гномов.
http://files.mail.ru/P5Q5BZ

----------


## tatyana71

Девочки! У меня есть картинки музыкальных инструментов для разрезания на пазлы.Очень хорошо подойдёт для дидактической игры.Выкладываю, пользуйтесь

пазлы.zip

----------


## Irina Viktorovna muza

> Девочки! 
> Предлагаю свою папку "гномы".  Все про гномов.
> http://files.mail.ru/P5Q5BZ


В вашу копилку про гномов. http://files.mail.ru/0ZOBCD Еще песни и видео

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/BBO65J танец «хелло» движения можно хорошо посмотреть по первым мальчикам и использовать на новый год например…

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Музыкальный конкурс в нашем городе.Мы ставили танец со старшими детьми,собирали детей из трех групп.Получилось двенадцать пар.Костюмы шили сами на деньги родителей."Квітку",делали тоже сами на основе карусели.Вот,что получилось.

http://files.mail.ru/LM0F6D

----------


## orlova

ТАНЦКЛАСС. Веселые танцевальные песенки 

http://mp3sort.com/t.php?p=299652#299652

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*"Летять сніжинки"*

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/7086m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*"Ой метелиця - зима"  Михайленко*

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/30625m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/13217m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Девочки, в прошлом году на Новый год ставила танец Ночи и звездочек под песню "Загадай бажання в Новий рік", к сожалению, автора не помню, может, Лысенко. Вот ссылка на музыку и описание движений.

[IMG]Загадай бажання в Новий рік.rar[/IMG]

----------


## DELON 5

Як ви відноситесь до муз. ритмічних рухів Т.Суворовой. Мені здається просто супер. Особливо подобається "Танцуй малыш". 

http://files.mail.ru/Y60PN9

----------


## DELON 5

http://narod.ru/disk/26819028000/%D1...0%BA).rar.html

Це ще одна ссилка на "Танцуй малыш". Це повна версія. Накінець вийшло.

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Мне этот хоровод нравится для малышей. Правда, на русском языке. Но нам пока разрешают. Может, у кого -нибудь есть плюсовка или минусовка?
[IMG]http://*********net/28410m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## poi2

гра "Діти та ведмідь" (Хто це спить під дубком...) (-) http://files.mail.ru/8A20YH

вправа "Зайчики" Рожавської ср.гр.http://files.mail.ru/G2HX1W

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Выкладываю папочку "поросята". Там и песенки и нотки.
http://files.mail.ru/5SKVED

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/QPWH6P молодша гр. "тучка" танец

----------


## катя 98

Танци с утренника : 
http://files.mail.ru/FVTN5T танок мой «калинка» ст. лог. гр.
http://files.mail.ru/3QKYIU танок мой «Бублики» ст. лог. Гр.
Строго не судите-придумала все сама и я не хореограф...

----------


## нонна

Happy Baby[1]. Волшебство природы.rar

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

И еще одна песенка *"Малесенькі сніжиночки"*, тоже брала на форуме и танцевали с детьми средней группы.

*Песенка*  -  Малесенькі сніжиночки +.mp3

*Описание танца* - Малесенькі сніжиночки.docx

----------


## daniv62

> Катюша . А это точно та музыка. Я когда - то наталкивалась в инете на целую подборку популярных мелодий в кошачем исполнении. Шикарная.Вот теперь думаю пригодились бы на будущее . Все таки гок кота и кролика. Девочки может у когото есть такая!?


Выбирайте  http://files.mail.ru/RWJPTQ

----------


## нонна

Цирк,_цирк,_цирк.mp3

----------


## daniv62

> *daniv62,*
> Наташа, очень хотелось послушать подборку, но ни один файл не закачивается. 
> Проверьте, пожалуйста.
>  Темка очень актуальная.


http://narod.ru/disk/27123145000/%D0...D0%B2.rar.html

----------


## *Юля*

Может пригодиться идея. Мой танец на Новый год Испанский
http://narod.ru/disk/27235151000/%D0...D0%A6.wmv.html

----------


## Иришка Б

Звездный бал.mp3
Звездный бал.mp3

А вот эта красивая мелодия подойдёт и для Танца снежинок и Звёздочек.008 На катке из к-ф (Джентельмены удачи).mp3

----------


## Anathema

http://files.mail.ru/4Y3B1D
Девочки, в прошлом году у меня в старшей группе было много мальчиков и я для них ставила танец богатырей ( они отбирали подарки у бабы Яги) Родители приняли танец на ура, аплодировали от начала до конца. Выставляю музыку, может кому -нибудь пригодится.

----------


## нонна

Летка-енка_с_волком_и_зайцами_+.mp3

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/6BZ5FI Зверобика минус ! 
слова на укр мове
                                         Звіробіка
1.На підвіконня сіла кішка,вмивается бо чепупурна
За кішкою прстежимо трішки та зробимо так як робить вона.
Пр. Один,два,три спробуй повтори(2)
Три, чотирі , п ять знову повтори
Дуже добре так!
2.Змія по стежці лісовій повзе 
Ховатись не спіші
А ми стараймося мерщий руками ії рухи повторить
Пр.
3.В болоті чапля мов на чатах
Стоїть та ловить жабенят
Не важко зовсім так стояти 
Для нас –натренированих малят.
Пр.
4. Тварини ці не чинять шкоди
І ти їх кривдить не давай
Бо ти-людина друг природи
Про звички їхні добре пам ятай!
Пр.

----------


## Nata S

Уменя в прошлом году танцевали сказочные Феи под эту музыку: http://narod.ru/disk/27340444000/%D0...97%20.mp3.html

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

В прошлом году мальчики средней группы танцевали танец под Марш Снеговиков с метелками. Движения взяла простые.

*Снеговики* ср. гр. - Снеговики ср. гр.rar

*Новогодняя Блестящие*  ст. гр.  -  Тик-так, часики.rar

*Три веселых зайчика* ст. гр.  - Три весёлых зайчика.rar

Два последних танца я выставляла в разделе видео.

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста перевести эти песенки в мр-3. Спасибо!


Вот *"Три веселых зайчика"* в mp3  -  Три веселых зайчика+.mp3.html

*Марш Снеговиков* в mp3 -   Снеговики.mp3

----------


## леся r

Хорошая музыка к танцу сказочных героев"У сказочном лесу" http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJC96WFT

----------


## lerpis

Девоньки, нашла я наконец танец  для младшей "Ай-да" делюсь и с вами. Мне кажется деткам должен понравиться.Там нотки и описание.
http://files.mail.ru/ZJPEAY
http://files.mail.ru/F0W7CW
http://files.mail.ru/030Y5W

----------


## Лариса Лебидка

Дружба

  1.Знають всі, коли є друг
    Все світлішає навкруг
    Якщо сам не підведеш
    Друзів більше ти знайдеш

    Приспів: Дружать сонце і земля ля-ля,ля-ля
             Дружать луки і поля ля-ля, ля-ля
             Дружать діти на Землі
             І великі і малі

  2.Разом ходим на гурток
    Поспішаєм на каток
    Нам незгоди не страшні
    З другом весело мені

               Приспів. 

                Пр-ш.

  3.Де єднає дружба всіх
    Там лунають пісні й сміх
    Свято нам несуть у дім
    Буде весело усім

               Приспів Двічі. 

А это (+ и -)http://files.mail.ru/ZBAJZ3

----------


## Anathema

http://files.mail.ru/7VYQX3

*Снегурочка*

Это у меня был танец снежинок и Снегурочки.

----------


## Nata S

"Новогодняя полька"  я пою, а детки танцуют. Движения соответствуют тексту. http://narod.ru/disk/27467551000/%D0...%BB.).mp3.html
текст: http://narod.ru/disk/27467772000/%D0...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## Полечка

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UHTU3J8B

----------


## Pina

Подборка музыки для танца ковбоев
http://files.mail.ru/RQQP0C

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Песня *"Буратино"*, правда, на русском языке, но, может, кому -нибудь пригодится.

[IMG]http://*********net/224384m.jpg[/IMG]

*"Песенка Снегурочки" Олифировой*

[IMG]http://*********net/252035m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julialav

веселые песни про нов. год (+,-)http://files.mail.ru/1Z4CVN

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> девочки. поделитесь музыкой для восточного танца. заранее огромное спасибо.


Послушайте http://files.mail.ru/AKBKYQ

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> *julialav*, 
>  перезалейте русскими буквами - не качает...


 Ловите http://files.mail.ru/AWEKEM

----------


## Лариса Лебидка

Світ казковий

  1.Мій чудовий світ казковий, таємничий світ
    Відкриває двері школа нам з дитячих літ
    І веде нас по доріжках за дзвінком дзвінок
    Сторінки гортає книжка ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Добрі гноми й Білосніжка ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Нам дають урок!

                     Пр-ш.                      

  2.Карабаси й Барабаси теж у гості звуть
    Наші друзі в кожнім класі у книжках живуть
    І навчать нас неодмінно як творить добро
    Неслухняний Буратіно ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Ніжна дівчинка Мальвіна ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    І сумний П'єро.

                     Пр-ш.

  3.П'ятачок із Вініпухом хто не радий їм
    Ця весела книжка другом стала нам усім
    Навіть сонце здивувалось що не видно нас
    А ми просто зачитались ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Ми читали і сміялись ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Веселився клас.

    А ми просто зачитались ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Ми читали і сміялись ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля
    Веселився клас. 

А это (+ и -)http://files.mail.ru/PHEHJQ

----------


## nimfa

Для танца конфеток симпатичная музыка.http://narod.ru/disk/57535001/%D0%BF...D0%BA.mp3.html

----------


## nimfa

Новогодняя полькаhttp://narod.ru/disk/57628001/5.%20%...D0%B0.wma.html

----------


## lenusik72

танец ковбоев http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/59912001...0me%20home.mp3

----------


## t.chernetskaia

Т.Суворова ,,Танцевальная ритмика для детей"
Книга 1http:/*************.com/ru/files/u7w8mj159
Диск 1http:/*************.com/ru/files/d2uqcqr84
Книга 2 +Диск
http:/*************.com/ru/files/8qxpnncch 
Книга 3http:/*************.com/ru/files/vlz9s7s1x
Диск 3  http:/*************.com/ru/files/hywyj4quy
Книга 4http:/*************.com/ru/files/a9hsuwrw8
Диск 4 http:/*************.com/ru/files/itezcfexj 
Книга 5http:/*************.com/ru/files/admsx0ot1
Диск 5http:/*************.com/ru/files/nt7micqyz
Здесь можно просмотреть фрагменты видео по всем танцевальным пособиям Суворовойhttp://deti-ritmika.ru/posobia/ritmika-5/video.html

----------


## Альянс

Танец снежинок http://files.mail.ru/AQR4P8

----------


## Ирина1310

> Если можно всю музыку для танца звёздочек. спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/22300389000/%D0...D0%BA.mp3.html

----------


## натела

Танець Карнавал нотиhttp://ifolder.ru/20387141

----------


## Катринка 306

http://narod.ru/disk/167807001/19%20...%2019.wma.html - танец с конфетами для ясельной гр.
1ч. - Пружинка. Конфетки в руках
     - Трясем конфетки ( всередине конфет горох, фасоль...) 
2ч. - Поднимаем ручки, опускаем
     - Трясем конфетки
3ч. - Прячем за спинку.
     - Трясем конфетки 
4ч. - Присели. Конфетами стучим по полу
     - Трясем конфетки
5ч. - Бежим по кругу
     - Трясем конфетки

----------


## котстудент

Расскажите детям о музыкальных инструментах. Карточки для занятий в детском саду и дома	


http:/*************.com/ru/files/er8nbv123
http://letitbit.net/download/39114.300cb92501daa46e508adffbf35b/
Myz_instrymenti_kartochki.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/okguz6dyjnpb.html

----------


## катя 98

Вот у Суворовой  танец видео- кот та миши .http://files.mail.ru/J49T48

----------


## катя 98

http://files.mail.ru/2PZUHA -обжори - песня очень смешная если исценировать... Поют Вицин,Моргунов и Никулин.

----------


## нонна

новогодняя для самых маленьких.mp3

----------


## fotinia s

НОВИНКА!! Від Назара Савка - драйвова "Руки в гору!" ( для флешмобу або руханки)

----------

diak (10.06.2021), Elena22 (10.06.2021), girei.liusjena (12.06.2021), Irina55 (12.06.2021), Irinnka (31.08.2021), lolu66 (10.06.2021), moderm (07.10.2021), nataleo (18.07.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), ptm (04.09.2021), Stashynj (13.06.2021), Vika34 (02.07.2021), Галина Игоревна (07.07.2021), Доця 0812 (21.10.2021), зірка (12.06.2021), лида-1410 (14.06.2021), Марахотина (12.06.2021), Наталія а (04.10.2021), ООленкаа (01.07.2021), Орнелла (05.09.2021), Шершун (01.07.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка!! "Сороканіжка" - весела пісенька для руханки або танцю ( виконує Софійка Хома)

----------

Danon (19.10.2021), diak (13.06.2021), Irina55 (12.06.2021), Irinnka (31.08.2021), lolu66 (14.06.2021), moderm (12.10.2021), nataleo (18.07.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), sodin (16.11.2021), sveta_power (07.08.2021), tynya (12.11.2021), viculy (05.08.2021), Аліна88 (30.06.2021), Бароблюшок (21.11.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), Галина Игоревна (07.07.2021), зірка (12.06.2021), Лариса812 (09.10.2021), лида-1410 (14.06.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Марахотина (12.06.2021), МэриКу (12.06.2021), намчайку (31.08.2021), Наталія Любченко (17.11.2021), нонна (28.08.2021), ОЙКОВ (22.06.2021), Орнелла (05.09.2021), света73 (15.11.2021)

----------


## LoraVerba

> ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ ТАКУЮ РУХАНКУ,


ТУПУТУСІ

----------

diak (13.06.2021), dzvinochok (01.07.2021), na4a (09.11.2021), nataleo (18.07.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка!!!Пісенька "Віслючок" у виконанні Софійки Хома для танцю або руханки

----------

Irinnka (31.08.2021), lolu66 (01.09.2021), natalia1968 (03.08.2021), Бароблюшок (21.11.2021), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), намчайку (31.08.2021), словяночка (01.07.2021), Юляся (04.08.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка!!! Весела пісенька "Зайченя" - для танцю або руханки.

----------

ANTONEC (06.11.2021), asaf (03.09.2021), Elena22 (08.07.2021), lolu66 (01.09.2021), nataleo (18.07.2021), natalia1968 (03.08.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), Stashynj (01.09.2021), tynya (08.09.2021), Бароблюшок (21.11.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), Галина Игоревна (07.07.2021), Лариса812 (09.10.2021), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (21.08.2021), Ольгадайченко (16.08.2021), ООленкаа (02.09.2021), словяночка (04.08.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка від Назара Савка  - "Равлик - Павлик"

----------

Elena22 (04.08.2021), lolu66 (01.09.2021), natalia1968 (03.08.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (04.08.2021), Лариса812 (09.10.2021), маина ивановна (21.08.2021), нонна (28.08.2021), словяночка (04.08.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка від Назара Савка  - весела пісенька про повітряну кульку - прекрасно підійде для танцю!

----------

Elena22 (23.08.2021), lolu66 (01.09.2021), mishel61 (01.09.2021), moderm (12.10.2021), nasoloda (23.09.2021), natalia1968 (21.08.2021), oksana888 (26.08.2021), tynya (08.09.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.08.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (23.10.2021), Лесюнька (15.11.2021), любба (02.11.2021), маина ивановна (21.08.2021), намчайку (24.08.2021), нинчик (22.08.2021), нонна (28.08.2021), Орнелла (05.09.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

"Танець піратів" ( зумба)  відео+аудіо

----------

diak (15.11.2021), ivano (23.10.2021), kapuchinca (19.11.2021), lolu66 (01.09.2021), nataleo (08.11.2021), oksana888 (03.09.2021), Stashynj (11.09.2021), Triol (21.11.2021), tynya (08.09.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.09.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (23.10.2021), намчайку (03.11.2021), Наталія Любченко (17.11.2021), нинчик (01.09.2021), ООленкаа (09.10.2021), Орнелла (05.09.2021), словяночка (11.09.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

Новинка!!!Від Назара Савка "Обіймай!" - для руханки

----------

diak (15.11.2021), Elena22 (28.09.2021), ivano (23.10.2021), lolu66 (30.09.2021), nataleo (08.11.2021), oksana888 (28.09.2021), tynya (12.11.2021), zozuliak75 (16.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.09.2021), Галина Игоревна (06.10.2021), Доця 0812 (21.10.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (28.09.2021), Лариса812 (09.10.2021), любба (02.11.2021), Музрукоff (28.09.2021), намчайку (03.11.2021), Ольгадайченко (23.10.2021), ООленкаа (09.10.2021), словяночка (03.10.2021)

----------

